# His and Hers 555s



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice! Be careful with the matching outfits. My wife rides a 49cm KG461 with Centaur and Orion IIs. So far her favorite bike.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

It took a while to get the parts together (thank you Seattle Bike Swap!), but they were finally finished this morning... Just in time for the heavens to open up and bestow a deluge upon the earth. So there's been a five minute ride in the rain, but no serious saddle time yet.

HERS:








49cm, Dura-ace 9sp brifters, Ultegra r.der, Bontrager triple crank [update: FSA Carbon triple!), and Rolf Vectors. The white tape looks great, but begs for a matching white saddle.

HIS:








His looks like a rolling advertisement for FSA: FSA K-Force stem, FSA K-Force handlebar, FSA K-Force Light seatpost, compact FSA SLK crank, and FSA C-16 compact-specific front derailleur. The rest is Ultegra 10sp with some well used Ksyrium Elites [update: RealDesign UltraFlys - only 1430 grams! and added a Garmin Edge 305 HR+CAD). 

FSA GALORE:









I can't wait for the liquid weather to pass.

A special thanks to Chas and Tino and Look USA's ridiculously good customer service. This is a company that not only makes superb bikes, but has the type of people working for them that makes you proud to support their business. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice Chilli! Glad to see you two are back on the road. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## ryan5 (Jan 15, 2007)

very nice looking, but be careful to not break your wrists on those shifters. man they are vertical. :aureola:


----------

